# Need Some Help Finding Back to Nature Background



## BigClaw (Oct 14, 2006)

Been looking for a United States retailer of a Back to Nature backgrounds, or any other company that does 3d background. Found some european retailers, but they don't ship to the US and i don't understand the cm vs gallons. Thanks for any input, saw this http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/images/thumbimg/400/3447_8.jpg

and been wanting one ever since,


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

BigClaw said:


> cm vs gallons.


I think it's more cm (cenitmeters) vs. inches (in.) .. not gallons; their volume measurements are in liters (l)


----------

